# alarma para casa



## lewis2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

hola. quisiera saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de un circuito para alarma, con 3 o mas sensores , para utilizaar en puertas ventanas , y tambien en una area libre . por lño cual considero un sensor de movimiento . espero que me puedan ayudar en realizar este proyecto. y que no sea tan costoso. y que haya en el mercado. gracias


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Feb 29, 2008)

hola colega  aca tengo un circuito a tu pedido  es simple sencillo y funciona a la perfección cualquier duda me consultas.

El SW1 es para puerta de acceso y en el SW2 podes poner los que quieras pero todos en serie y también el sensor del mismo modo.

​


----------



## gregoriorg (Feb 12, 2010)

hola, no ha manera de poner el numero de pin en los circuitos o


----------



## barca26 (Feb 13, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, no cuento con ningun diagrama aun ,stoy tambien trabajando en una larma de carro  primero tienes q saber q tipos  de sensores quieres y con que los vas  acontrolar...... si alguien me podria ayudar en una duda que tengo es q si mi larma consume 1.5 A y siempre sta encendida  me puede descargar la bateria del carro?


----------



## fede098 (Feb 19, 2010)

barca26 como que siempre esta encendida  que queda prendido un led o algo?


----------



## barca26 (Feb 19, 2010)

asi es es una fuente  para un celular, pero el circuito disenado  consume 1.5a,,,claro no es lacoriente con la que enciende el cel,,,, tiene unos arreglos en paralelo y eso...


----------



## fede098 (Feb 20, 2010)

trata de agregarle algo para que no quede prendida siempre

pone el esquema si podes


----------

